# NC Slingshot Hunting Information.



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a repost from my FB.

Original Post: Legality question. I heard that hunting with a slingshot is legal in NC. But when I tried to find info on it I came up empty. I can't even find how the state defines a slingshot.

What about slingbows that are over 35lb draw?

And yes I have emailed the wildlife people. But obviously they are not in at this time of night.

And if it is illegal would I just contact my NC rep (Ronald Rabin) to see of he can get a law passed to legalize it?

Information Post 1:

So I called the wildlife office and they couldn't tell me. They did tell me it was a county issue. And that I would have to talk to the GW of each county, since there is absolutely no info online. So I called Harnett, Wake, Chatham, Lee, and Durham GW's. Got voicemail, left a message.

Praying for positive answers as I love my slingshot.

Information Post 2:

Follow up: I finally got a call back from Brently Ward of Wake Co. and he said he did not have a problem with it. Then I got a call from Ronald Ellington of Harnett Co. and he said that because it does not specifically state slingshots then its not legal. The 2 of them are not in contact to determine what is right and such.

I have always heard that if there is not a law against something then its not illegal. Additionally I have been in contact with Sen. Ronald Rabin to see about getting a law passed that specifically states that slingshots are allowed as well as air rifles, which are perfectly legal. Although some people view them as a gray area. There should be no grey areas and you should be allowed to use primitive weapons such as rabbit sticks as well.

Essentially, the laws are murky at best and really need cleaned up and made as free as possible.

Final Post:
Heard back from the Wake Co. game warden. The final word is that it is not allowed because its not specifically cited as a method of take. He did however alert me to a wildlife hearing on rule changes. Its a public hearing where people are allowed to suggest laws. Harnett Co. is in district 4. I am going to use that avenue as well as going through my NC senator (Sen. Ronald Rabin) to have the law changed as well. I am going to try and include slingshots and slingbows (slingbow for both large and small game). Additionally while air rifles are allowed they are not explicitly written, which I am hoping to get put on the books as well.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I am trying to locate a date, location and time for the 2015 meetings. I will have to call them about it. Additionally I will keep this updated on my fight to get slingshot hunting in NC legalized.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep up the fight bro, Nathans down in Nc, you should shoot him a message and let him know your ambitions, he may be interested in helping in some way, (just a suggestion)
I think the fact that he runs a hell of a slingshot business , and it's in Nc
And you have plenty of pics of cleanly taken game in the hunting section


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I didn't know the guy that makes FlippinOut is here. So is Montie Gear. I will contact them both. I am going to submit ballistics as well. As well as other states laws.


----------

